# Hypothyroid and Healthy Weight?



## leegroen84 (May 30, 2015)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in February of this year (2015). I currently weigh 185 pounds and am 5 feet 5 inches. I used to be quite slim and have a small frame so the extra weight feels like a lot to me. Is the diagnosis of hypothyroidism mean that I am always going to be overweight? Is it possible to be hypo and be a healthy weight? I have been trying to work out more lately and have even started juicing a few of my daily meals....no results yet. I would love to hear that there is hope in this struggle.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

It would be a great help to you if your FREE T3 is in the upper 75% of the range provided by the lab that does this test.

Info provided. And welcome to the board.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, a hypothyroid diagnosis does NOT mean you will always be overweight. Quite frankly, the diagnosis itself is probably your first step in getting back to your desired weight. The key is getting your replacement meds right. You and your doctor cannot focus solely on TSH (many docs do--they should know better; and many patients just don't know better because they trust their docs). You should focus on Free T3 and Free T4 levels. Once you get those two levels in the upper part of their ranges, you will have much better luck losing the extra weight.

Free T4 is raised with drugs like Synthroid, Levoxyl, and other levothyroxine drugs.

Free T3 is raised with Cytomel and other liothyronine drugs.

Some people only need T4 drugs, and their bodies convert that to T3; some of us aren't good converters, so we also take a T3 drug.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Is the diagnosis of hypothyroidism mean that I am always going to be overweight?


Nope! Once you get your thyroid levels in the 1/2 to 3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3 you will begin to lose that excess weight.


----------

